# Some advice for adult writing



## BRN (Nov 2, 2011)

So, some months ago, I was working on a lemon that I was writing for shits and giggles. I do enjoy the experience of writing, but I'm extremely lacking in motivation to actually work; the process took me a long time, and it was mostly just at the urges of friends that I got the thing finished. I was reluctant to release it in the end, believing it deserved more work; but it received unanimous and genuine praise and there were many calls for more work - particularly a sequel.

The praise was extremely flattering and I got some from other members of the fandom who I genuinely respect. So, I decided to go for it. There were enough exploitable holes in my old story to write a new one from, so I figured, why not?

The thing is, though, that in making this work, I'm having to throw in several adult scenes and continue the story, whereas in the first story, the adult scene was a culmination. A climax, so to speak. What I'm really looking for is some tips on how to keep the story fluid, switching between adult scenes and general scenes, while keeping it entertaining throughout on an adult level. Both the former story and this sequel are long projects - about thirty pages each, and I'm having some difficulty. Tips?


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Nov 2, 2011)

SIX said:


> So, some months ago, I was working on a lemon that I was writing for shits and giggles. I do enjoy the experience of writing, but I'm extremely lacking in motivation to actually work; the process took me a long time, and it was mostly just at the urges of friends that I got the thing finished. I was reluctant to release it in the end, believing it deserved more work; but it received unanimous and genuine praise and there were many calls for more work - particularly a sequel.
> 
> The praise was extremely flattering and I got some from other members of the fandom who I genuinely respect. So, I decided to go for it. There were enough exploitable holes in my old story to write a new one from, so I figured, why not?
> 
> The thing is, though, that in making this work, I'm having to throw in several adult scenes and continue the story, whereas in the first story, the adult scene was a culmination. A climax, so to speak. What I'm really looking for is some tips on how to keep the story fluid, switching between adult scenes and general scenes, while keeping it entertaining throughout on an adult level. Both the former story and this sequel are long projects - about thirty pages each, and I'm having some difficulty. Tips?



I've used situations where the main characters came under extreme stress IE: Near death experiences, to lead my main characters into a sex scene.

Oh shit my pizzas burning, will go into more detail in a sec


----------



## sunandshadow (Nov 3, 2011)

What viewpoint are you writing from?  I usually segue to a sex scene by changing the tone of the viewpoint character's thoughts, but that only works well in first and close third.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 3, 2011)

How about not too blatant fanservice and interaction between the two leads (I'm making a few assumptions here)? 
Things like holding hands, slightly revealing clothings, lots of interaction between them in more tender ways, compliments. Introduce cues of possible development between the sex (cues such as doing something slightly differenl changing your tone, the person, etc., a few words), don't make it just a "this is how they had sex", give them some relevance. And of course, never get too flowery.
Out of curiosity, what is the story about?


----------



## Smelge (Nov 3, 2011)

All you need to write adult fiction, is a big long list of euphemisms for a penis.

"He whopped out his throbbing manmeat truncheon onto the table. She stared as the engorged porksword writhed in front of her." And so on and so on.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Nov 3, 2011)

Avoid what smelge said. At all costs. The word "cock" and "dick" get obnoxious and pussy should never be used except in reference to a cat or spoken by a character with a personality to use the word. If in doubt, go more simplistic, leave a little to the imagination, and do what feels right. You can revise later.

In terms of introducing sex scenes, sometimes spontaniety is okay (ie, the male just kisses the female on a whim, or vice versa) and some build up or awkwardness never hurts.

The more natural you are with it the better, IMHO.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 3, 2011)

He jammed that lamb like he was getting prodded in the buttocks with a taser.


----------



## BRN (Nov 3, 2011)

sunandshadow said:


> What viewpoint are you writing from?  I usually segue to a sex scene by changing the tone of the viewpoint character's thoughts, but that only works well in first and close third.



I'm writing from a limited third-person, so have I fairly open access to the characters thoughts and emotions - but only to one character's at a time.



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> How about not too blatant fanservice and interaction between the two leads (I'm making a few assumptions here)?
> Things like holding hands, slightly revealing clothings, lots of interaction between them in more tender ways, compliments. Introduce cues of possible development between the sex (cues such as doing something slightly differenl changing your tone, the person, etc., a few words), don't make it just a "this is how they had sex", give them some relevance. And of course, never get too flowery.
> Out of curiosity, what is the story about?



I like what you've got here, but it's not really applicable; the characters involved have anthropomorphic minds, but not bodies. Any further tips for something like that?

The story is about a devoted father's obligations to his daughter. The emotional conflict is that he's having to fight himself to keep those obligations at the front of his mind; succumbing to lust, here representing his failure to do so.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 3, 2011)

SIX said:


> I like what you've got here, but it's not really applicable; the characters involved have anthropomorphic minds, but not bodies. Any further tips for something like that?
> 
> The story is about a devoted father's obligations to his daughter. The emotional conflict is that he's having to fight himself to keep those obligations at the front of his mind; succumbing to lust, here representing his failure to do so.



I'd have to know what kind of bodies they've got.

Surprisingly, I'm not shocked about that.


----------



## sunandshadow (Nov 3, 2011)

SIX said:


> I'm writing from a limited third-person, so have I fairly open access to the characters thoughts and emotions - but only to one character's at a time.


Yeah that's the same as close third, should work fine.  So you have a scene where, say, the two are doing something together as father and daughter like, IDK, hunting a deer for dinner.  Or the father is teaching the daughter some skill.  Either way the daughter does something impressive and the father's thoughts change smoothly to "Damn she's hot".


----------



## Lobar (Nov 3, 2011)

SIX said:


> There were enough *exploitable holes* in my old story to write a new one from


 
do I dare even ask


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 4, 2011)

I am assuming you developed your initial writing style based on reading correct? 

If so, why not try reading similar material to what you are trying to achieve? If you begin by following other styles (similar to a template) you`ll eventually get enough of a hang of things to develop your own method and style. 


I generally lead into an important scene with a bit of foreshadowing, then when the time comes, the time comes. A break in paragraph or new chapter usually establishes a change well enough.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Nov 4, 2011)

My best advice is to read Fan Fiction Friday on Topless Robot and to avoid writing the stuff in those stories.


----------



## NineTiger (Dec 26, 2011)

Less is more. You need not describe everything. Let the reader imagine.


----------



## BRN (Dec 26, 2011)

Thread is over and done with.


----------

